# The "Inventory"



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

I know it could be a year or more before we get our Visa, but I was curious about the landing part and the customs/inventory requirements.

Various sources I've seen have mentioned that you need to have all possessions logged in a list, some sources have even imply that every sock, magazine, candle and set of underwear need to have a line item on an inventory with a purchase date, description and value. Is this accurate (I need to decide when and how to start this list, if so - could take me a couple years to complete!).

Also, if we plan to retain a property in the US, and may or may not move our stuff slowly over a period of years or decades, how would we decide which items to include on the "to follow" list? Should we include everything we own since we may eventually move it all to Canada one day - even if that day is sometime in the 2050s?

The background checks and medical exams don't scare me nearly as much as my magazines and postcard collections!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

arsenal said:


> I know it could be a year or more before we get our Visa, but I was curious about the landing part and the customs/inventory requirements.
> 
> Various sources I've seen have mentioned that you need to have all possessions logged in a list, some sources have even imply that every sock, magazine, candle and set of underwear need to have a line item on an inventory with a purchase date, description and value. Is this accurate (I need to decide when and how to start this list, if so - could take me a couple years to complete!).
> 
> ...


You do not require to list items in such detail. For example you would list 4 boxes of clothes or 6 boxes of books, etc. For items with serial numbers (appliances/electronics) they should be listed individually showing maker and serial number. There should be a list of items accompanying you and a list of goods to follow. There is no time limit on the Goods to Follow list.
You need Form B4E, Personal Effects Accounting Document


----------

